# Resolved: Unable to contact DHCP



## Oktoberfest (May 20, 2007)

I recently upgraded my PC with a new Mobo/PSU/HD and after installing Windows XP Pro on the new HD, I am unable to connect to the internet. I have connected using a laptop, so it's not the modem. I have done an IPconfig and no IP address. DHCP service is running. I made sure the NIC driver was installed. Did an ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew, with same results. No firewall. Not sure if there are any ports that I need to make sure are open? Blinking green light when plugged in. I have checked the BIOS and all looks correct. Maybe uninstall/install driver again? Any ideas?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*

Are you getting an IP address at all. Is it even assigning itself APIPA. 
On the laptop type ipconfig. Make note of the default gateway IP then go to the PC and ping the default gateway IP.


----------



## Oktoberfest (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*



crazijoe said:


> Are you getting an IP address at all. Is it even assigning itself APIPA.
> On the laptop type ipconfig. Make note of the default gateway IP then go to the PC and ping the default gateway IP.


crazijoe,

I tried pinging the default gateway and I received Destination host unreachable 4x. I contacted Comcast to make sure it is nothing on their end, and that has been ruled out. When I double clicked on the LAN connection/Support/ it shows an IP beginning with 169. Comcast suggested this was an IP relevent to a bad connection PC to modem) or bad NIC. Not usre where to go from here???? I have uninstalled network adapter and rebooted, with no success. New Hardware was found, but no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Oktoberfest (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*



johnwill said:


> Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:
> 
> Type the following command:
> 
> ...


Windows IP configuration

Host Name.............: Backup
Primary Dns suffix....: 
Node Type.............: Unknown
IP Routing Enabled...: No
WINS Proxy Enabled.: No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS suffix.....:
Description...............................: VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address........................: 00-19-21-8B-1A-E1
Dhcp enabled............................: Yes
Autoconfiguration enabled...........: Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address.......: 169.254.35.21
Subnet Mask.............................: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway........................: 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*

Do you have a router or just the modem? Does the modem have a router built into it?


----------



## Oktoberfest (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*



crazijoe said:


> Do you have a router or just the modem? Does the modem have a router built into it?


crazijoe,

I plug directly from the PC into the Scientific Atlanta Modem supplied by Comcast. As far as a built-in router, I am not sure?? The modem plugs directly into the wall.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*

Unplug your modem and plug it back in to reset it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*

Also, try a new cable. The indications are that the system doesn't find a DHCP server (the modem).


----------



## Oktoberfest (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*



johnwill said:


> Also, try a new cable. The indications are that the system doesn't find a DHCP server (the modem).


I have unplugged the modem, left off for 30 seconds, and plugged in this laptop, and the internet works fine. The Modem Model number is a DPC2100 if that helps. I have swapped out cables wiht no fix. What exactly do you mean when you say the system doesn't find the DHCP server? If that is the root cause, is there another option for repair, or is it the new mobo onboard LAN?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*

Plug the PC into the modem, then reset the modem. Do not connect the laptop.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Oktoberfest (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*



johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.
> 
> ...


johnwill - thanks for the reply. I currently do not have SP2. The commands failed when I tried. I plan to have SP2 installed tomorrow night and will try that. Could this possibly be a Windows conflict? I'm hoping I do not have to reinstall windows entirely.


----------



## Oktoberfest (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*

I plan to install SP2 tonight and run a few of the commands suggested, along with a little more troubleshooting. After that, I'm done. I plan to go by a NIC card for a PCI slot and be done with this mess (I hope). Any suggestions for NIC cards? They seem fairly cheap.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*

Just get one of the name brands, Linksys, D-Link, Netgear, SMC, Belkin, and you should be fine.


----------



## Oktoberfest (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*

Installed SP2 (disabled firewall) and tried the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ip reset reset.log

Reboot the machine.

Still no luck. Did an Ipconfig /all and got the same results, except Node type now says Broadcast. I tried repairing the connection and received the following error:

"Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action cannot be completed:
Renewing your IP address"

Any final thoughts before I purchase a NIC card? If I purchase a NIC card, are they pretty much plug and play after installing drivers, or will I have to adjust the BIOS? Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*

You should just be able to pop the card in and install the drivers. Look at the instructions and make sure you install the drivers in the sequence called for. Some NIC's like them before the hardware is installed, some after.


----------



## Oktoberfest (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*

I just wanted to drop a Thank you to all those who responded to my post. I was unable to use the on-board LAN. I made several attempts to fix the issue, but nothing worked. As a last resort, I purchased a NIC card, plugged it in, and back online in minutes. Again I appreciate all the responses. Take Care!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP*

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

